# Spare jet fighter decals?



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Anybody have any? I'm working on a star wars A-Wing over in the sci-fi section and I want to plaster the body with warning decals, stripes, arrows and all the misc. stuff you find on our modern day fighter jets. 

While the kit is 1/24, I think most any scale will work for this endeavor. There may certainly be some interesting 1/72 or 1/144, but perhaps 1/48 and larger for text boxes.

Anyone that has any spares they wouldn't mind passing along, please pm me. 

Much appreciated!
-tom


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

You can also try www.squadron.com and do a search for stencil decals. Put in something like "F-16 stencils" or F-4 stencils".


----------



## modelnutz (Sep 21, 2009)

No worries Tom, I have a ton that I'm never going to use.
All different scales.

In the mail on Monday.


----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

Gundam decal are also a good source of stencils, most unreadable but come in a good array of colours and various designs. I have several sheets that I mix and match for various projects. Some of the online hobby shops carry them like HLJ http://www.hlj.com/product/BAN953709

Your build looks great, good luck with it, G


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for the links guys. 

And thank Ed for shipping them off to me. 

The gundam idea is great. I think I have some spare robotech decals on hand.


----------

